# Skin Problem on O. pumilio



## Alexben (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi all,

I come here to ask some help in diagnosing. One of the O. pumilio El Dorado we owned have developed some strange skin problem last few weeks. Back legs have kind of swell on joints too. 
It would be really nice from you if you can bring me any idea you have and also what treatment you would use ( I thought about Silversulfadiazene, but seems difficult to have now). 
Thanks a lot for your help.
Alex


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think that frog needs to see a vet. Is his tank very wet? For now, I would move him into a clean container with damp paper towels (damp, not wet) and some vines for hiding.


----------



## Alexben (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the answer. The tank is not wet, but the ground is made of sphagnum moss that retain lot of water. All the other tanks are build in the same way, and frogs don't have such skin problem.
Anyway, this frog will see the vet soon.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Alex

How fast did that happen?

Is the source/breeder someone you can ask/ rely on?

Looks bacterial and if I am right, that frog is a gonner if not treated asap.

Silversulfadene if you have it might work.

Baytril spray.

Hell, polysporin if that is all you can get, or broad spectrum fish 'gel' antibiotics from a Pet store.

Good luck.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow. Get this guy to a vet ASAP! That looks pretty serious, especially since it's SO close to his eyes. He's in really bad shape. My frog, which basically had his hand and forearm _skinned _somehow, was prescribed ciprofloxacin topical drops to apply to the skin to keep it from getting infected. Transfer that frog to a clean QT enclosure immediately with paper towels on the bottom (no shag!).

I would also recommend getting your frogs off of the sphag and onto some leaf litter. I can almost guarantee that it's too wet in there if they're directly on the sphag. If you don't want to make a lot of changes you can just cover the shag with leaf litter. Leaf litter, man. Do it. On that same note people tend to keep their vivs too wet. If it never looks dried out a bit, and always looks wet/moist, it's definitely too wet.

Having your vivs too wet is a problem because you're making it an excellent incubation chamber for bacteria that like to infect animals (whose parts are equally wet). If there are any other frogs in that vivI would recommend also removing them from the viv and putting them into separate QT containers for observation. If it really is a bacterial infection I think you'd want to tear down the viv and disinfect it with bleach...

Also, as a good preventative measure to keep the possible vector from spreading, I would highly recommend you start employing the use of sterile technique when managing vivs/feeders. This means things like disinfecting your hands with rubbing alcohol, or washing them between vivs; not having anything from one viv come into contact with another; disinfecting hands before handling feeders; and touching your infected vivs/frogs lastly in the day.


----------



## Alexben (Mar 7, 2011)

The frog see the vet and is treated with antibiotic cream.
Wait and see.
Thanks for the help.
Alex


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

any updates?


I had a similar case with 4 Tinctorius Kaisergeberg last year.

I could save all of them and nurture them back to health by applying a medicine called Punktol (here in Germany) which contains methylenblue.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

It's Punktol the same stuff used for fish care? 

I think this thread could be of great interest so keep us informed, please.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

It's actually made for fish care.

but here in Germany frog keepers use it against bacterial skin infections too.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Useful information, thank you very much. But how to use it?


----------

